

Twitter client source stats for the past week - jazzychad
http://twittersource.info/lastweek

======
dtran
_According to our data, 90% of active Twitter users use official Twitter apps
on a monthly basis._

As soon as I saw that, I immediately thought "I'd like to see the breakdown by
tweet source," since that's really just a hollow number that means that 90% of
active Twitter users sign into Twitter.com at least once a month. Much, much
more of the actual content creation and consumption still happens on third
party apps.

And to continue the recent pie chart hate on HN, I really wish this was just a
series of bar graphs or something that gave me exact numbers instead of having
to guesstimate that web makes up 1/3rd of tweets.

